# How to Set Router to Limit Bandwidth ... ???



## vja4Him (Aug 6, 2010)

How can I set up our router (D-Links 655) to limit our roommate's bandwidth?


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't know about limiting bandwidth for a single user, but you can certainly limit access time, or prevent access by one computer completely.
You should be able to configure the Access Control settings in your dir-655 router to do what you want. Look through the router manual for help with that: http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=DIR-655&tab=3

Looks like certain kinds of browsing (streaming, online gaming, etc) gets assigned higher priority by your router. So, limiting the access time might be more likely than somehow limiting bandwidth.


----------



## vja4Him (Aug 6, 2010)

DeltaMac said:


> I don't know about limiting bandwidth for a single user, but you can certainly limit access time, or prevent access by one computer completely.
> You should be able to configure the Access Control settings in your dir-655 router to do what you want. Look through the router manual for help with that: http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=DIR-655&tab=3
> 
> Looks like certain kinds of browsing (streaming, online gaming, etc) gets assigned higher priority by your router. So, limiting the access time might be more likely than somehow limiting bandwidth.



Evidently the D-Links 655 router cannot limit bandwidth. Somebody has recommended that I change the QoS, whatever that is!

Anyone know how I could change the QoS to somehow limit priority for our roommate, so I'll have a better connection?


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you looked through your manual? There's a lot of information there, and at least several different settings that may help you. 
The manual also tells you what QoS is (Quality of Service)
But, QoS is a feature of the router to make your network work more smoothly by prioritizing different types of connections. If your roommate is a gamer, or uses VOIP, etc. then your roommate with get priority for the bandwidth. The QoS engine is _off_ by default, so you could try turning it on, and see if that makes a difference for your situation. That setting is covered in the manual
Perhaps a better choice is to limit the time that your roommate can be connected - which is also a setting covered in the manual, in Access Control settings.

Or, maybe a simple "Get off the internet, Sam! I need to do some things, and you're sucking the pipe dry!"

Or - pay for more bandwidth from your ISP (get your roommate to help with that, too!)


----------



## vja4Him (Aug 6, 2010)

DeltaMac said:


> Have you looked through your manual? There's a lot of information there, and at least several different settings that may help you.
> The manual also tells you what QoS is (Quality of Service)
> But, QoS is a feature of the router to make your network work more smoothly by prioritizing different types of connections. If your roommate is a gamer, or uses VOIP, etc. then your roommate with get priority for the bandwidth. The QoS engine is _off_ by default, so you could try turning it on, and see if that makes a difference for your situation. That setting is covered in the manual
> Perhaps a better choice is to limit the time that your roommate can be connected - which is also a setting covered in the manual, in Access Control settings.
> ...



I've already designated 2-3 hours for myself only. I disconnect everyone from the router, so I'm the only one online when I get home from work. This doesn't always work out very well, as our schedules often conflict.

I will talk to our roommate when he gets back from Australia about helping with the cost of our Internet or getting his own Internet service. We just subscribed to Charter, and now have connection speeds up to 22mbps, so we might not have a serious problem, but will have to wait and see when our roommate gets back. So far, three of us can be online with no problems.


----------

